# Poo number two is home!



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Introducing Barney!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy  I love it when they lie down with their legs out the back like that

Enjoy him


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love the flipper legs too, what a cutie and what a great close up photo!


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Fab Pics. What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Soooo cute! Makes me feel like my boy is getting old though Maybe I need another


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

We've just changed his name to Chester! We all think it suits him better and matches with Pepper !


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful boy 
What did Pepper think of her new pal?


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Peppers been great! Think she quite likes him, although has told him off a few times! Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Barney is scrummy! 
Lots of picks of errr sorry Chester & pepper please! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful, love his liver colouring. He's so pretty


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is gorgeous. Beautiful little face....plenty of fun times ahead.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Barneys beautiful xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy, looking forward to seeing pictures of them together.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Chester is a beautiful boy, love his name!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Chester is now Alfie! Long story!


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Love the name Alfie! We didn't settle on my third child's name until she was a week old either


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Welcome little Alfie!


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Love the pics. What a little cutie!! I want to see pics of them together too please.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

It's soooo difficult to get them together as they are always on the move play-fighting!!! Managed this one and shall keep trying!!


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

What a beautiful boy. Love the photo of Pepper and Chester (and here I was hoping we'd have another Barney on the forum).


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sandhya333 said:


> What a beautiful boy. Love the photo of Pepper and Chester (and here I was hoping we'd have another Barney on the forum).


Chester is now 'Alfie' !!! x


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Mine went from Jaq to Neo to finally Zorro! And if I didnt think I would scar my baby for life, I would change it again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

